# Hawthorne Deluxe found in barn---help me please



## Misswright (Feb 20, 2014)

Hello all! 

Found this gem in an old barn. Any ideas regarding age, value, what I should do with this bad boy? 

Any information would be appreciated--just wondering if it is of any value or if I should turn it into lawn decoration. 

What I know: 

Hawthorne Deluxe- original paint visible- red, black, brown. 
Model number: 235692
Wheels: 28 inches, wooden rim

Thank you for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 20, 2014)

*Hawthorne*

What to do with this bad boy, you should just send it my way. And welcome to the site.


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 20, 2014)

Definitely has value.  Would be expensive to fix it, but if you part it out, you could get some good money to buy yourself a nice rider.  Probably $600-$800 in parts.

Get a better photo of the neck to see if it's Deco.


----------



## kunzog (Feb 20, 2014)

Definitely not a "Yard Ornament".  It is a nice original paint bike. Don't do anything to it, don't remove the old rotted tires, they have value to a collector. Best to put it up for sale on ebay.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 20, 2014)

The badge is deceiving as it appears to be a schwinn even with the upside down photos.
Chris


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 20, 2014)

*Looks like a schwinn sweetheart sprocket also.*

Cool bike.


----------



## Misswright (Feb 20, 2014)

Sorry- don't know why the pics are upside down. Here's a better one of the emblem since it was mentioned.


----------



## chitown (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes, that is a Schwinn built Hawthorne DeLuxe.

Late teens to late twenties would be my guess. If Schwinn, the serial # could help narrow it down.

Definitely has some value as the paint is awesome for the age. Do the tires have any of the brand/markings? 

Similar to this one:


----------



## chitown (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Misswright (Feb 20, 2014)

Tires are destroyed. The only number visible is on the bottom of the pedal thing- 235692. Y'all are awesome. Such an amazing resource. So glad I didn't take a can of spray paint to it this afternoon as I had planned.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 20, 2014)

Misswright said:


> Tires are destroyed. The only number visible is on the bottom of the pedal thing- 235692. Y'all are awesome. Such an amazing resource. So glad I didn't take a can of spray paint to it this afternoon as I had planned.




What!!!!????? I know it's your bike, but please don't do anything to it just yet. Don't even try to clean it. It's most likely worth more as-found. If you decide to sell, let the buyer decide what to do. If you're gonna keep it, do as much research as possible before you start the cleaning/resto process. Lots of info & helpful members here. Nice find by the way! Mike


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 20, 2014)

*I am too*



Misswright said:


> Tires are destroyed. The only number visible is on the bottom of the pedal thing- 235692. Y'all are awesome. Such an amazing resource. So glad I didn't take a can of spray paint to it this afternoon as I had planned.




Please preserve the original paint.


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 20, 2014)

DO NOT PAINT IT!!!!!!!!!!!! Old bicycles like this are very hard to find

and it would be a shame to tear it apart or restore it as it has such nice

original paint still intact. It is FAR from yard art. A real prize!!


----------



## Oldnut (Feb 20, 2014)

*Hawthorne*

Pm me ill take it


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 20, 2014)

That is a great find!!


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 23, 2014)

*For Sale*

Not sure if it's been sold, but it is listed on CL

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/atq/4343077110.html


----------



## gwad1970 (Feb 23, 2014)

what makes you so sure this is a Schwinn I have a Hawthorn Flyer that has the same badge (woman on the globe) should I assume my bike is also built by Schwinn? Thanks for any info!







chitown said:


> Yes, that is a Schwinn built Hawthorne DeLuxe.
> 
> Late teens to late twenties would be my guess. If Schwinn, the serial # could help narrow it down.
> 
> ...


----------



## chitown (Feb 23, 2014)

gwad1970 said:


> what makes you so sure this is a Schwinn I have a Hawthorn Flyer that has the same badge (woman on the globe) should I assume my bike is also built by Schwinn? Thanks for any info!




I think Schwinn only built the DeLuxe model for Montgomery Wards. Most Hawthorne Flyers I've seen are HP Snyder built. The frame on the DeLuxe Hawthornes have distinctive Schwinn features such as the lower cross bar with its "volcano" joints. The fork and chain ring are more Schwinn built indicators. 

Can you post pics of your Flyer?


----------

